# Water Cooled Whizzer



## CeeBee (Feb 16, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen a water cooled Whizzer?  I picked this up as a disassembled basket case and when the seller grabbed a radiator that he said went to the bike, I took a good close look at the head.  Sure enough, it has a custom machined water cooled head.  An electric water pump is driven by the alternator in the flywheel.
I cannot find any online info at all.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow, how kool is that!!!! even has a sending unit.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2016)

there also appears to be a spacer plate between the right side cover and crankcase. Because radiator is aluminum, this may be a recent modification and there will be no documentation on it. I would check with the Whizzer club and see if one of them built it.
Serial # has me baffled tho-, but may have been done on an unstamped casing.?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2016)

Ahh, I believe this may be a modern Whizzer powerplant


----------



## CeeBee (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes Sir, it is a newer version.  I should have mentioned that in my original post!  
The wires that you can see in the second picture are to the modern style electronic ignition pick up.


----------



## 50sville (Feb 23, 2016)

Go to www.dynacycle.org and ask Ron Dow of Texas for information. He made a lot of custom engines from Whizzer's and many many others. He also made a V Twin Whizzer.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 23, 2016)

This bike has been floating around the Internet for a few years. Last I saw it was in parts in white buckets.
Cool project!!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2016)

pedal4416 said:


> This bike has been floating around the Internet for a few years. Last I saw it was in parts in white buckets.
> Cool project!!!



 Ha..."Cool" project.......


----------



## mason_man (Feb 25, 2016)

Fred designed this water -cooled head back in 2002.
Was originally on a WC-1'S case with the big flywheel. SE case small flywheel  would be 2007.

Ron Dow,would be the guy having done the twin cylinders, also WC-1'S Cylinders.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow! Neat whizzer!


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Mar 6, 2016)

HEY HEY THIS IS HENRY WITH AN OLD STORY....BACK IN 56, WHEN I WAS 15, I TRADED MY 1948 POWELL 10 HORSE FOR A NEW WHIZZER THAT HAD BEEN SOUPED UP BY A MARINE ENGINE MECHANIC..IT HAD BIGGER VALVES. POLISHED PORTS, HIGH COMPRESSION HEAD, TUNED PIPE AND A BIGGER CARB... IT RAN 55 MPH IN A STRAIGHT AWAY....IT WAS AN AMBASSADOR AS I RECALL WITH LOTS OF SCHWINN ADD ONS......WHEN I TURNED 16 AND GOT MY FIRST CAR I NEGLECTED THE WHIZZ AND IT WAS STOLEN FROM MY FOLKS GARAGE....FORTUNATLY OR NOT I HAD REMOVED THE CARB AND IT WAS THUS NON RUNNING...DAMM DAM FOOLISH ME...


----------

